# USA Trains GP38-2



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

My SANTA-FE version still gives me trouble free running after after six years of ownership

The smoke unit however is not as reliable as some of my other models from the same manufacturer and I would be interested to hear from other members of there 'prevention and cure' experiences.

I have done some changes to my layout since last year and I hope you are interested sufficiently to check out the GP38 running on you tube



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsNfF1ZRHtA 


Here is a 'still' of the engine


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice video! I really like your benchwork too. I too have the GP38, but on the advice given here, since im on battery, i disabled the smoke on mine, so i cant help you on that aspect. 
Greg R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you give a more concise description of "not reliable"? 

I assume these are the fan-driven ones? 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can get a MTH unit, they smoke like crazy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, but in this case they smoke more than the prototype ha! 

Greg


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 12 Apr 2013 02:31 PM 
Can you give a more concise description of "not reliable"? 

I assume these are the fan-driven ones? 

Greg 
It is not my intention to be critical of the manufacturer and as I said in my posting it is only the smoke unit that has let it down.
By this I mean that it just doesn't work. It did but not now.

I guess my question would be at what stage have improvements (if any) been made with the USA Trains smoke units bearing in mind that my GP38 is over six years old.
I can't be sure about a fan unit as it is sometime since I remembered it working!

With regard to the MTH range I would agree that they are special but much more elaborate in their make up, so you get what you pay for.

Replacing a faulty unit on my MTS Challenger was not the simplest operation although the maker did send me a replacement FOC.
Trevor


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There have basically been 2 types of smoke units, a small pancake type one that is just a heater, and a larger, metal-bodied unit with a fan. 

I believe your unit has the smoke unit with fan:


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 12 Apr 2013 03:38 PM 
Yep, but in this case they smoke more than the prototype ha! 

Greg 
There is no such thing as toooooo much smoke


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I know, in steamers I agree... in normal locos (except alcos) you don't see a lot, and it also means the locomotive is not running efficiently. 

So, to me diesel smoke is not as important as a steamer. (Now if we could get a big black plume of smoke and a bit of fire from our RS-3's, well THAT would be something!) 










Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice looking layout! Is some dual gauge.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can confirm the type of smoke unit, I can probably answer your original question, "main131"... 

Sorry, some of us get distracted easily. 

Greg


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Main- - i would call up Charles Ro Trains in Malden, MA. These folks will have the new-style smoke unit you will likely want. All of my GPs have the old style plastic units without fans...so I never use them. In general, i don't think a six-year lifespan is unreasonable for a smoke unit for the older type. It's very easy for the element to break due to heat cycling...especially if the smoke fluid runs dry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you do buy fan type, be sure to get the electronics board pictured. 

I'm not sure that the newer GPs did not come with the newer unit, so this is why I asked him to tell us what he has first. 

Greg


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

The outer rail is 2 1'2" Gauge3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOKGcww4rt0


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Being that it is as old as mentioned it did not have a fan driven smoke unit. Very easy to convert to the new system as I have done a few. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, got a response on the dual gauge trackage, but nothing on the type of smoke unit fitted, so still cannot answer the question for sure. 

If you do have the older style units, USAT has clearly indicated that running them out of fluid will burn them up. 

Have you opened the loco? Did you ever hear fans going? 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All one has to do without opening the loco is just look at the area where the smoke unit is. If you see small wires inside the unit it is definitely not the newer version. The fan driven one will have a smooth area that the smoke fluid just flows down. Later RJD


----------

